# Rocky Leave It Video



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh what a little doll-face!! That is very very good and he is so darn cute!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That's a great video!! Rocky is so cute! Although I don't know if he's a purebred golden.....  : J/k.


----------



## Dixie's Mom (Oct 23, 2006)

So cute! And so GOOD!  We enjoyed watching the video!


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I am so impressed. I know you've been working very hard with him and it shows. What a good boy. It must be those white marks on his paws that are making him so smart LOL.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

*Blooper and another one:*

Here is the blooper real





Here's another good one:


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

The bloopers must still be uploading, but I love the first video! Rocky is a Good Boy! He is doing really well, and you are doing great with him. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> The bloopers must still be uploading, but I love the first video! Rocky is a Good Boy! He is doing really well, and you are doing great with him. Thank you for posting!


Thanks so much Jeff! The video is now working


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great video. He is doing so well


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

The bloopers are so cute too! I wanna squeeze him!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sometimes, when we do the treat on the nose trick with Samson, he'll just sit there like that after we say he can have the treat.....drool dripping from his mouth....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for sharing these videos with us. I loved them all. He is a clever little boy, very smart for his age.


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

The last video was the best! Go Rocky!  He's adorable!

Love the blooper reel. LOL


----------

